# Group engagement session query.



## dariuscork (6 Jan 2014)

Hi, my sister was made redundant aged 60 and is currently on Job seekers benefit, she does not actually want to work again as she has been working for past 45 years, however she has been called to attend a group engagement session organized by social welfare and is stressing over it, the way she looks at it is she is entitled to job seekers benefit for 9 months and once that is gone she will not be asking social welfare for anything, should she inform social welfare of this or would they cut her benefit now?


----------



## Guinea pig (7 Jan 2014)

Be carefull, she is claiming job seekers benefit!

If she is not job seeking she would not have a claim.

She may enjoy doing a course.

She may not get her pension until 66, has she looked into her pension?


----------



## wbbs (7 Jan 2014)

Best to just go to it, I don't think this is a course, it's just a group presentation re what's available I would think and probably absolutely nothing will come of it.  People are randomly called for these things, couple of hours of her time is all it will take.

She has to go as she is meant to be job seeking.


----------



## DMcL1971 (7 Jan 2014)

I was at one a few weeks ago. It is a PowerPoint presentation given to a group of people who have signed on recently. There were 30 of us at the one I was at. The presentation took around 5 minutes, we were not allowed to even ask questions. They then give you a printed copy of the presentation and an appointment to talk to an adviser at the local employment office. I was out of there in about 10 minutes total. No stress, no hassle. Basically, a couple of days after the presentation she will have an appointment with someone in the local 'Obair' office, who will tell her all about the services they offer to help people find work.

 If you fail to go to the session or fail to go to the follow up appointment, your payments will be suspended.


----------



## dariuscork (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks to all replies she went in the end and found it totally useless.


----------



## eastbono (8 Jan 2014)

Well she would find it useless if she does not want to work. If she is not genuinely seeking work and per your posting she does not want to work then she is defrauding the state as she isnt a jobseeker.


----------



## wbbs (8 Jan 2014)

Realistically the chances of finding work at 60 are fairly slim and as she has worked and I presume paid her prsi for 45 yrs I for one would not begrudge her the 9 mths benefit.   There are lots out there drawing far more who have not paid a fraction of what this woman has to the country, I meet them every day of the week, getting rightly disillusioned at this stage!


----------



## eastbono (8 Jan 2014)

I agree realistically the chances of finding work at 60 is very slim and sw will not ask someone of this age to prove that they are looking for work. I was just stating the guidelines for recepients of jobseekers that you have to be available and looking for full time work.  I cannot comment on people that you meet everyday.


----------

